

Ask HN; What are some great start-up resource for legal docs? - Igor_Bratnikov

What are some resources for more legal minded/those with a legal education start-up members to refer to for advice or samples when drafting documents, especially including co-founders agreement/articles of formation and partnership agreements?<p>Westlaw and lexis are in play if there are references you suggest there too.<p>Thanks!
======
malandrew
Automattic and Wordpress PP and ToS are CC-licensed:

<http://automattic.com/privacy/> <http://en.wordpress.com/tos/>

------
ubervero
<http://www.docracy.com/> is like github for legal documents.

There are some founders' agreements and LLC operating agreement that might be
what you are looking for.

------
ig1
What location ?

------
thinkcomp
For startup forms, you should probably start here:

[http://www.orrick.com/practices/corporate/emergingCompanies/...](http://www.orrick.com/practices/corporate/emergingCompanies/startup/forms_index.asp)

For court filings take a look at PlainSite:

<http://www.plainsite.org>

